
Proposal to Split California into 3 States Lands on November Ballot - aaronbrethorst
https://talkingpointsmemo.com/news/california-initiative-three-split-general-election-ballot
======
Aloha
I'd call this a dupe of the better LAT article posted last night, see the
discussion from that -
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17299838](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17299838)

